# Viết Báo Kiếm Tiền Online



## songuyen590 (21 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bạn có thể kiếm thêm thu nhập một cách đơn giản với Baox.vn:​Baox.vn là trang tin cộng đồng yêu thích tin tức - báo chí. đến với website bạn có thể kiếm thêm thu nhập một cách đơn giản như:

*Viết bài :*


Chia sẻ hiểu biết của bạn về mọi thứ như cách chăm sóc gia đình, cách làm đẹp, khám phá địa điểm mới hay đơn giản chỉ là một bức ảnh đẹp ….
Viết về các thông tin, sự kiện quốc tế qua tìm hiểu thông qua các trang báo nước ngoài hay do bạn chứng kiến.
Các ý kiến, quan điểm của bạn về mọi thứ

*Thu nhập của mỗi bài viết trên Baox.vn*


Thu nhập của mỗi bài viết trên baox.vn là không giới hạn, nó chỉ giới hạn với năng lực và cách thức thu hút người đọc đến với bài viết của bạn mà thôi
Mỗi bài viết được người dùng đánh giá được đo lường bằng các thông số: lượt xem, lượt thích và lượt đánh giá bài viết hữu ích. Mỗi thông số của bài viết sẽ là căn cứ tính thu nhập cho bài viết đó
Thu nhập dựa theo công thức:
Thu nhập = (CPV * views) / 1000 + (CPL * like) / 100 + (CPH * hữu ích) / 100
CPV (chi phí view), CPL (chi phí like), CPH (chi phí hữu ích)
Thu nhập của bài viết sẽ bằng tổng thu nhập của tất cả các thông số mang về (bạn có thể xem giá tiền của CPV, CPL, CPH và thu nhập của mình tại trang cá nhân.)
_Chú ý hiện tại CPV, CPL, CPH đc tạm thời tính
CPV = 2000VNĐ
CPL = 4-5000VNĐ
CPH =500VNĐ_
Khi nào update 3 chí phí trên thì các bài viết cũ của các bạn vẫn sẽ đc tính theo giá mới và khoản tiền chênh lệch sẽ đc cộng dồn vào tháng sau

*Chính sách trả tiền*

Bạn vui lòng truy cập theo link sau baox .vn/thoa-thuan để hiểu rõ chính sách trả tiền của Baox.


----------



## songuyen590 (23 Tháng bảy 2015)

đã update lại thông tin giúp mọi người dễ đọc hơn


----------



## Ninalee (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

ko vào đc


----------



## beptoanphat (6 Tháng ba 2017)

songuyen590 đã viết:


> đã update lại thông tin giúp mọi người dễ đọc hơn


không vào đc Wev


----------



## duyhungtran (10 Tháng tư 2017)

thông tin hữu ích cho các bạn có khả năng viết lách


----------



## memimi (27 Tháng mười 2017)

thế chỉ được vài chục k 1 bài thôi, mà chưa hiểu chi phí hữu ích là gì


----------

